# R15-ALL 0x121C/0x121E - Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-ALL 0x0121C

Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

Fairly extensive UI rework in this release.

It is going to take some time to re-learn where things are since they aren't there anymore.

For example you used to push "List" then yellow button to get to the "To Do" list. Now you have to go through the main menu and select "Manage Recordings" then "Schedule", then "To Do".

Luckily, there seems to be little "notes" on all of the displays telling you how to access the functions that used to be where you are.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

This is DirecTV's move towards synching up the UI between the HR series and the R15/R16 series. If everyone uses the same interface then it makes their support of the products easier. Although some items seem like it might be harder to get to, the UI that the R15 does have/will have does become pretty intuitive.

- Merg


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> R15-ALL 0x0121C
> 
> Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend.


I assume they eventually are going to fix the misplaced "Edit Settings" option in the Caller ID menu? It's a pain in the butt to get to now if you have a lot of calls.

Bill


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

soetart said:


> I assume they eventually are going to fix the misplaced "Edit Settings" option in the Caller ID menu? It's a pain in the butt to get to now if you have a lot of calls.
> 
> Bill


I have that problem too.Also my Live Buffer has not been working right.

Try to go forward with Skip to Tick the Live Buffer goes backwards to the start of the Live Buffer?

R15-500.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

soetart said:


> I assume they eventually are going to fix the misplaced "Edit Settings" option in the Caller ID menu? It's a pain in the butt to get to now if you have a lot of calls.
> 
> Bill


That issue has been brought up multiple times. Try not to get ThomasM started on that topic again, please!!! 

- Merg


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

Moved to here.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I feel sorry for those that do not know about forums like this one... They are going to try to figure where everything went -}

I did lose all my recorded programs!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

babzog said:


> R15-300.
> 
> Noticed two things in the last couple of days.
> 
> ...


Run the System Test and see if both tuners are considered active. It is possible that one tuner thinks that it has been deactivated. Since it thinks you have only one tuner, it will only let you record one show at a time, thus the issue you have. I believe that a reset or a System Setup will correct the issue.

- Merg


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Bud33 said:


> I feel sorry for those that do not know about forums like this one... They are going to try to figure where everything went -}
> 
> I did lose all my recorded programs!!!


You lost all recorded programs!!! That is horrible!!


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

My R15 300 got the update this morning. I didn't lose any recordings, thats a plus. Anyone find any new trickplay?


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

RenHoek said:


> Fairly extensive UI rework in this release.
> 
> It is going to take some time to re-learn where things are since they aren't there anymore.
> 
> For example you used to push "List" then yellow button to get to the "To Do" list. Now you have to go through the main menu and select "Manage Recordings" then "Schedule", then "To Do".


Just got the update today... yay, now I get to push more buttons to do the same task


----------



## Nomo1 (Apr 17, 2007)

My dvr has just started randomly resetting itself. I called and talked to tech support and they want it plugged into the wall outlet directly. Is this good advice? Is it a sign the dvr is going bad? Thanks.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Nomo --

It is reasonable if they suspect that power interruptions are causing the reset. Plugging the receiver directly into the wall eliminates a surge suppressor or UPS as a possible cause of the resets. If you still get resets when plugged directly into the wall, then you may want to plug a digital clock (which flashes 12:00 on a power reset) into the same plug, just to confirm that you don't have power interruptions.

If you don't have power interruptions from the wall plug, and the receiver still resets, then it is a receiver problem.


----------



## ruffneckc (Sep 1, 2006)

Anyone figured out how to set bookmarks in this 0X121E? Pausing a recorded program and pressing the "green" button now changes the audio option (i.e. English or Spanish). 

I hope they haven't removed this handy feature, I use it a lot.

Anyone?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

ruffneckc said:


> Anyone figured out how to set bookmarks in this 0X121E? Pausing a recorded program and pressing the "green" button now changes the audio option (i.e. English or Spanish).
> 
> I hope they haven't removed this handy feature, I use it a lot.
> 
> Anyone?


Been playing around and figured "how to bookmark" now...

While playing a recorded show hit *PAUSE*, then hit *GREEN* will set a bookmark. To JUMP to a bookmark while playing a recorded show hit *PAUSE*, then hit *YELLOW* and "*jump to bookmark*" will be an option.


----------



## ruffneckc (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks subeluvr, it would appear that if the show is still being recorded you can't set the bookmark (as what happened before the firmware update).


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

How can I get to end of the recorded program quickly w/o fast forwarding?


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

lonewoolf said:


> How can I get to end of the recorded program quickly w/o fast forwarding?


Push and hold the skip button for a couple seconds, same as always.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

lonewoolf said:


> How can I get to end of the recorded program quickly w/o fast forwarding?


While playing the recorded program hold down the "skip forward" button and it will advance to the last minute of the program. Then skip to the end and the save/keep message will pop up at the lower RH corner of the screen


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone missing SL's? I just noticed my 3rd one missimg since I got 121E.

I also noticed a lot more showcases recording with this release.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

well maybe its the update maybe not. last Friday when I got home to work I intended to catch up on the shows recorded between mon-fri only to find out after Tuesday nothing was recorded, I did a recv reset and it picked up my shows as expected from sat on. this evening when I returned to my house i again fired up the dvr to watch my weeks recordings and the damn thing had again not recorded anything past Tues. in my to do list where things from the past couple of days that it had missed, how the heck can something be in the to do list after its past that date?

it is like at midnight Tuesday it goes on strike. I am not home between tues-sat so I cannot check to see if it is working. this is on a -500


----------



## Uncle Freddy (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had lots of problems with disc full errors and failure to records with the latest software. It appears that the problem is pretty widespread. Check out the Directv tech forum in DVRs and a thread titled "Recording Space Problems." There are other threads there about the same problem as well. I'd post a link, but I guess I haven't posted here enough times to earn that privelege.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

what is sad is that I have 90% of disc space available and its still happening. this is occuring only on the older of my 2 -500's


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

I've noticed that my recordings are disappearing before I get to watch them. Within 2 or 3 days newly recorded items are going away. I have about 50% space available so I guessing that space isn't the issue. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Uncle Freddy (Jan 3, 2008)

No idea how to fix, but you're not alone:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...read?rootPostID=10418067&returnExpertiseCode=

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...read?rootPostID=10423753&returnExpertiseCode=

There are several more threads in the forum of related problems.


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

Uncle Freddy thanks for the links. I see that the problem is very real!
P


----------

